# Suggestions needed



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking for a new side shooter. I've just recently started shooting slingshots again after about 15 years absents. One that has caught my eye was the pocket predator Boy Scout polymer. 
I would like to get a custom with good wood as well. Any suggestions are apeciated. 
I've noticed there are a lot of different ways to band the customs. I would also like to know the pros and cons of each method.
Thanks Dustin


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Get your Pocket Predator and a bunch of band sets from Bill Hays and take his advice on banding methods, band clips and whatever else. Shoot it for a while before you get another one, but spend plenty of time looking around here and learning. You can be confident that you have an excellent shooter in the Pocket Predator with expert advice, while learning about what is the best next step. There are lots of vendors and individuals selling great gear here. it just takes time and shooting to know what you'll like best next.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

The Boy Scout was my first slingshot and it has served me very well. I highly recommend it. ash's advice is dead on, as well. The Boy Scout will get you in the game and give you a great shooter while you're absorbing information and figuring out your likes and dislikes. Good luck with your journey and let us know how it's going from time to time. Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I have the Boy Scout and the Hathcock Target Sniper. Both are similar, the Boy Scout is thinner and slightly smaller. Both are extremely accurate. I'm sure you'll enjoy either one.


----------

